
Chrome-Extension That Permit to Navigate Through Websites Without Opening Tabs - nico_lp
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/url-render/flhclpkhoiajoikkabbfbinnjapaflog
======
nico_lp
UrlRender allows you to browse websites without opening new tabs.

You can now search with Google Engine and browse sites without opening
hundreds of tabs. Just mouse over the desired link, a frame opens and display
the website. You will be able to browse and interact with the site.

I hope you'll enjoy!

